# Any Alabama Riders?



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

I'm moving to Alabama this next summer and wondering if any one is doing ADA's Tour de Cure this next year? I really look forward to riding in Alabama and hope to meet some new people!


----------



## Bike Poor (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in the Huntsville area, but I don't do very many official rides. What part of Alabama are you moving to.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I live in Florence, in the NW corner of the state.

+1 on the "What part of the state?" question.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Birmingham here.


----------



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

Not sure yet what part of the state I'll be moving to. I'll find out from my employer in a month or so. I'm thinking it might be Birmingham though.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'm just across the AL line in GA. If you end up in B'ham we could talk Pigpen into pumping up his tires and riding!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Must be U of A riders in T-Town


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

tconrady said:


> I'm just across the AL line in GA. If you end up in B'ham we could talk Pigpen into pumping up his tires and riding!


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Birmingham area here also.


----------

